# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Google Translate, free multilingual text machine translation service, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Website - translate.google.com

Google Translate Blog

Google Translate Community

Google Translate on Wikipedia

Free Google Translate app on Google Play

Google Translate on iTunes

Playlist "Google Translate"

Translatotron, speech to speech translator

----------


## Airicist

Inside Google Translate

Uploaded on Jul 9, 2010




> Have you ever wondered how Google Translate creates your translations?

----------


## Airicist

"Let It Go" from Frozen according to Google Translate (PARODY)

Published on Feb 10, 2014




> I can't belt like Idina Menzel, but I can mess around with Google translate. That software can really destroy a song...and yet make it way too funny not to share. Hope it makes you smile! :-)
> 
> The snow glows white on the mountain tonight
> Not a footprint to be seen
> A kingdom of isolation,
> And it looks like I'm the Queen.
> 
> The wind is howling like this swirling storm inside
> Couldn't keep it in, heaven knows I tried
> ...


Playlist "Google Translate Sings"

----------


## Airicist

Android: 100 billion words

Published on Jun 21, 2015




> Every day, more than 100 billion words are translated with Google Translate. So no matter where you are or what language you speak, you can “Be Together. Not the Same.” Get the free Google

----------


## Airicist

Google Translate vs. “La Bamba”

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> The Google Translate team tests their new app in 27 languages — you can download it on the Google Play Store

----------


## Airicist

Google Translate: Alberto's Story

Published on Oct 19, 2015




> With a little help from GoogleTranslate, the language barrier was no match for Alberto and his football coaches.

----------


## Airicist

"A Neural Network for Machine Translation, at Production Scale"

by Quoc V. Le & Mike Schuster
September 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google unleashes deep learning tech on language with Neural Machine Translation"

by Devin Coldewey
September 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

WeSpeakTranslate, do you?

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> The Google Translate app offers many ways to connect with people across language barriers including voice, conversation, camera and offline modes.

----------

